# قسم هندسة المواد والمعادن (هااام)



## basheerh (10 أكتوبر 2006)

نرجو من مهندسي المواد والمعادن في مختلف انحاء العالم التصويت لعمل قسم خاص بهندسة المواد والمعادن 

ثم سوف نطلب من المشرف على المنتدى عمل الازم شكرا

هل تؤيد عمل قسم خاص بهندسة المواد والمعادن حصريا؟

المهندس بشير حلوش


----------



## amir eleslam (10 أكتوبر 2006)

فكرة اكثر من رائعة يابشير

ننتظر نتائج تصويت باقى الأعضاء


----------



## fkafiah (12 أكتوبر 2006)

هذه الفكرة رائعة و انا شخصيا أؤيد فتح قسم خاص بمهندسين المواد و المعادن 

فراس كافية من الاردن


----------



## محمد حمزه (12 أكتوبر 2006)

و هل هذا المنتدى غير كافي يا شباب ؟!!!

مع إحترامي الشديد لشخصكم الكريم يا أخ basheerh 
تفضل بطرح مواضيعك في هذا التخصص من خلال هذا المنتدى ...... ولاداعي للتشتت

مرحبا بك عضوا جديدا بيننا يا باشمهندس
أخوكم / محمد حمزه


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (13 أكتوبر 2006)

يا باشمهندس
خير لك أن توقد شمعه من أن تظل تلعن الظلام 
شارك معنا بموضوعاتك التى تريد ان تنشئ قسم خاص بها ان كنت ترى ان هذا القسم غير كاف فساهم فى تطويره وتقدمه الى المستوى الذى تأمله ​


----------



## basheerh (16 أكتوبر 2006)

انا ما عندي اي اعتراض على المنتدى الرائع بس شفت انو بقسم الفلزات والبترول اغلب المواضيع عن البترول و مكوناتة و باقي المواضيع الخاصة بلفلزات و المعادن غير متوفرة و مشتتة فحبيت انا و زملائي طرح هذا التصويت فقط والطلب من المشرفين المميزين فتح القسم وإذا موضوعي يزعل المشرفين الابطال انا اسف و اتمنى تفهمو قصدي يا استاذ هاني الرائع


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (26 أكتوبر 2006)

انا مع الاخ الذي يريد فتح منتدى خاص 
للاهمية القصوى


----------



## amir eleslam (4 نوفمبر 2006)

ياشباب والله الفكرة اكثر من رائعة 

واتمنى فعلا ان يكون هناك قسم خاص بهندسة المواد والمعادن 

نظرا لأهمية هذا القسم ووجوده فى كثير من تخصصات المهندسين


----------



## فادي-83 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

هذه الفكرة رائعة يا بشير و انا مسرور لانك مهتم بالموضوع.........زميلك فادي محمد المناصير


----------



## kareemho (1 ديسمبر 2006)

فكره رائعه واتمنى ان تتطور 

كريم مهندس معادن


----------



## gjaby (3 يناير 2007)

فكرة اكثر من رائعة


----------



## عباس الاسدي (22 يناير 2007)

فكرة اكثر من رائعة وبالمناسبة انا مهندس مواد وخريج هذا الفرع لذا فان فتح مثل هذا القسم مهم جداً وشكراً على الفكرة


----------



## lion1550 (22 يناير 2007)

أنا لا أؤيد فتح هذا القسم ... فلا داعي للتشتت
يمكن لمن يؤيد ذلك أن يطرح مواضيعه ويناقشها من خلال هذا المنتدى (منتدى هندسة البترول ) ويساهم في تطوير هذا المنتدى


----------



## أبو الجووج (22 يناير 2007)

أنا أؤيد فتح مثل هذا القسم، بالفعل أن قسم البترول و الفزات يمكن أن يحنوي مثل هذه المعلومات، لكن أليس من الأسهل أن يتم تصنيفها حسب التخصص ؟
لو كنت تبحث عن كتاب في الإلكترونيات هل كنت ستبحث في قسم الميكانيك؟ طبعا لا، و كذلك الموضوع هنا، بصراحة أواجه صعوبة في العثور على المراجع و المساعدة في بعض المجالات و لذلك ألجأ إلى القسم المعني.
أرجو على الأخوة المعارضين عدم تضخيم المسألة!
أخوكم جهاد، الأردن.


----------



## الشخيبي (23 يناير 2007)

*إخوتي مهندسي المواد والمعادن...

لقد قمت في السابق باقتراح انشاء قسم خاص لهندسة المواد والمعادن حتى قبل إنشاء هذا القسم... ولكن أين مهندسي المواد والمعادن؟ أين مشاركاتهم؟ أين وجودهم في الملتقى؟؟ مع تقدريري الشديد للذين يشاركون باستمرار..ولكن هذا العدد من المشاركات لا يكفي...
أنصحكم بإخبار جميع من تعرفونهم من مهندسي المواد والمعادن ودعوتهم للمشاركة في الملتقى.. ومن ثم.. عندما تجد الإدارة أن هناك عددا معقولا يكفي لفتح قسم خاص بالمواد والمعادن..ستنظر لطلبكم بعين الاعتبار...
اقتراحي الثاني.. أن تكتبوا في الملتقى لتعرفوا الجميع بتخصصكم ومجال عملكم وتطبيقات دراستكم..

ولكم مني خالص التحية والتقدير..

(ومبروك للخريجين الجدد: بكالوريوس وماجستير)

أخوكم
أحمد الشخيبي...*


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (23 يناير 2007)

شكرا لك فهذا ما ناديت به من البداية وهذا ما تم عند انشاء هذا القسم فكيف يتم انشاء قسم جديد بدون مشاركات وبدون اعضاء


----------



## عدنان حامد الدوسري (23 يناير 2007)

فكرة رائعة ويوجد قسم لهندسة الانتاج والمعادن في الجامعة التكنولوجية في بغداد

عدنان الدوسري


----------



## naifeng (4 أغسطس 2011)

رأي سديد 100%


----------



## احمد عبدالرشيد (6 أغسطس 2011)

هذا الأقتراح جيد جدا وعملى


----------



## احمد عبدالرشيد (6 أغسطس 2011)

*هذا الأقتراح جيد جدا وعملى*
د.مهندس/ احمد عبدالرشيد​


----------

